# Seeing the Value in an Interpretation



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm starting to find that rather than discriminating between various versions of works, I'm enjoying seeing what any given version has to offer. I like this approach!

But I get not wanting to use this take, but perhaps some may be enlightened by this thread.

What do you think of this idea?

:tiphat:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

But I think it's ok to still have favorites, just keeping an open mind is important to me.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Isn't the subject of this thread similar to that of Recognizing Bad And Mediocre Recordings?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

hammeredklavier said:


> Isn't the subject of this thread similar to that of Recognizing Bad And Mediocre Recordings?


It's the opposite.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

edited and deleted.


----------



## FrankinUsa (Aug 3, 2021)

*Same Old Thing*



hammeredklavier said:


> Isn't the subject of this thread similar to that of Recognizing Bad And Mediocre Recordings?


This thread is ancillary to the wild and crazy objective/subjective thread that continues to go on and on and on. There are a couple of threads that are ancillary to that.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

FrankinUsa said:


> This thread is ancillary to the wild and crazy objective/subjective thread that continues to go on and on and on. There are a couple of threads that are ancillary to that.


It's almost beyond obj./subj. It's about trying to find appreciation in something that doesn't strike you and seeing what it offers to someone else.

Putting yourself in someone else's shoes.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> What do you think of this idea?
> 
> :tiphat:


This idea has a name. It is called hermeneutics. It is why I am interested in the record of musical performance.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> This idea has a name. It is called hermeneutics. It is why I am interested in the record of musical performance.


Very cool, thanks for sharing that! .


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> But I think it's ok to still have favorites, just keeping an open mind is important to me.


You do give yourself the right answer here . 
Your taste is your taste and it allowed to change from time to time.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

If an interpretation tells you something about a piece you didn't know before and isn't completely off the wall, it has value.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

MarkW said:


> If an interpretation tells you something about a piece you didn't know before and isn't completely off the wall, it has value.


I think all recorded music has value, it's just a matter of attempting to see what a version you dislike does for someone else.


----------

